# Thanks To The Rally Group At Topsail State Park



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

I wanted to thank everyone for thier kindness and welcoming us into the group although we were not part of the official "Rally". We came into the campground late on Monday the 15th and thought it was funny to see a couple of Outbacks in the campground plus ours. We never see more than one. Destin was to be our resting spot after having spent 9 days in Disney. We had planned to make it to Topsail by 3:30 or so but had a leaf spring break on our trailer and we were very fortunate that we were only set back 5 hours or 6 hours. What we soon found out is that my family and our Outback had stumbled into a huge Outback rally by God's perfect timing. Leon and Lamar came up and asked if we were part of the Rally and we told them we just owned an Outback and just happened to make reservations at the same time. We were invited for burgers that evening and putluck later in the week. Lamar was so friendly and helpful and made sure he continually made sure we were made welcome. We didn't completely plug into the group because we were only in Destin for 3 days and had never been there before and wanted to see some sights as well, but we met some of the nicest people. Thank you Tony, Lamar, and Nick; I really enjoyed our conversations. Everyone made us feel so welcome. My son Daniel wants to come back to the rally next year. He had the best time. Thanks again for taking us in. You guys were awesome.

Kevin Garraway
I am the one with the confused 2002 25RS It is a Outback by LiteWay but says Outback by Keystone on the front. I am taking Keystone off this weekend to end the confusion.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Kevin, we enjoyed you and your family for the short time you were there at the rally, and yes we considered you part of the rally. Yes it is hard to see all the sights in just three short days. We would love to have you back next year for the rally. If you have any questions about next years rally just send an email or PM to myself (crawfish), Lamar (campingnut18), or Nick (Reverie). We plan to start a thread on next years rally soon. Looking forward to seeing you and your family again.

Leon


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Funny and mysterious as to how things work out by being in the right place at the right time









Just the other week at the Gettysburg Rally we also had a family that owned an Outback TT that just so happen to be staying in the campground, when all a sudden a bunch of Outback owner's started to conglomerate around them









P.S.







Good job Top Sail rally folks for showing off that great Outbacker hospitality









Ed


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Kevin,

We were the ones right next to you on the left. That was quite a luck of the draw. You got the only spot on that side of the street that did not have an Outback in it for the entire week!

It was good meeting you, yes your stickers confused my son, but sometimes he is easily confused.


----------

